# Dr vs PA



## jessieindiego (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok the patient is coming in for an ESI the Dr does his thing with the patient, patient also needs refill on meds so Dr is sending pt to PA after her inj and now I have the Dr billing for the inj and the PA billing for the E/M for medication management on the same day.....

Is this doable at all?????????


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 30, 2009)

In my office, when this occurs, the MD just writes the script without billing an office visit. I suppose if a seperately identifiable office visit is documented by the PA, then you can bill for both, but I would think most payers would say the OV was not medically necessary.


----------

